# Horsebox hire



## KitKat (28 July 2011)

Please be very careful when hiring from Surrey horsebox hire (AKA County Horsebox hire) based in Belmont Surrey. They have refused to return my  insurance deposit of £375 because of a small scratch by the tether point. Despiye thee being numerous scuffs and scratches  on the panel when the vehicle was collected and pointed out to the company. In my view they are rip off merchants and cannot be trusted to be a reputable hire company


----------



## CHH (28 July 2011)

I haven't used this firm, nor know of them.

however, when you collected the vehicle for your hire period, you should have been shown the vehicle (inside and out) and signed to accept the condition of the vehicle with any marks etc... shown and agreed.

This should/is usually done on a form that identifies the marks etc...

By signing and driving away everyone has agreed the condition of the vehicle as it left the premises for it's hire period.

What is written in the terms and conditions?

Assuming a professionally run business (again I do not know this firm nor these counties as an area), they will have issued you T&C's prior to hire agreement.

Terms are there to protect both parties.

if you have damaged their vehicle then why should they stand the cost to repair the damage?
They are a business not a charity/friend, and as I say, ought to have their terms & conditions in place.

However, if they have not been clear, or had an inspection handover prior to the hire period then that isn't very good business practise.

I assume they are holding your deposit until the repair is made (or a quote approved for the repair cost).


----------



## KitKat (29 July 2011)

Dear CHH

Thank you for your observations.

The companay failed to provide copy T&Cs or a copy condition/inspection report when taking delivery albeit they were requested. It was too late to walk away as the box was needed for an event the next morning that required a vey early start from the yard.

The company have had the opportunity to respond to various emails and have failed to do so. It is quite clear the owners of this business are totally unprofessional and not to be trusted. The matter is now in the hands of my solicitors.

I have brought my experience to the attention of this forum so no else suffers the same experience


----------



## CHH (2 August 2011)

Oh dear, that isn't great situation to find yourself in.

For their own protection T&C's plus inspection sheet signed (by the person hiring) needs to be in place, otherwise it is difficult for them to claim you made new damage to the vehicle.

As I said, I don't know them nor the area they operate, but this isn't a nice experience for anyone.

Each hire period you should be given the T&C's (certainly prior to booking) and also on collection inspect and sign for the vehicle AS YOU found it on the day, both parties sign. I guess this is abit 'aftermath' for you though.

Correct procedure is that you are agreeing to T&C's upon booking (which means they send T&C's out with the booking, and both parties are clear, and protected by inspecting the vehicle together upon commencement of hire period.

I hope this gets resolved for your promptly, it's never nice being in a situation like this.

A precaution for all: Use a reputable hire firm who operate correctly, ,ask for the right paperwork to protect yourself, and read the T&C's, don't be afraid to point out any damage not highlighted already.

Good luck in your resolution Kitkat.


----------



## victriola (14 September 2011)

Try using Galloway Horsebox Hire - they're based in Lingfield, Surrey. I have used them twice and found them wonderfully helpful and friendly.

They're also much cheaper than some other companies near me.

www.gallowayhorseboxhire.co.uk​


----------



## tiana812 (5 March 2012)

Wentworth Horseboxes in Berkshire are very professional.

They sent the T&C over by email when I confirmed the booking and then we completely a condition report showing any bits and pieces beforehand. 

Unfortunately I did scratch the box but they dealt with repairing it very professionally and a fair cost.


----------

